# Sawyer and Quinn: "Cookie please!" (pic)



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sawyer and Quinn say, "Yes, mommy, we'd LOVE to have a cookie, please?!?!" Look at that good little boy Quinn sitting so politely!!!! Ha!!! They just had baths yesterday, so I think they look exceptionally handsome. And now they are playing like fools!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

And I am probably so very biased, but I just think Sawyer is the cutest, sweetest, most handsome, smiley boy!!!! He is my heart dog.... To take nothing away from Sophie or Quinn, of course.....


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Quinn looks like it's taking everything he has to sit so still waiting for that cookie  They're so handsome.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks like you have two very happy boys!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Amazing!! I love them both  Quinn looks like such a cutie!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I love seeing pictures of your boys!! They are so handsome.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Love those expectant faces. Very handsome crew you have.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

So so handsome! Those looks are worth at least 5 cookies


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

They both look so handsome! And Quinn does look like he is practically quivering


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

great photo they look amazing


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I love seeing pics of Sawyer and Quinn. They are such cutie pies.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> They both look so handsome! And Quinn does look like he is practically quivering


I think Quinn feels like he has died and gone to heaven living with us!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Love pictures of your happy boys!!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Now how can you resist those faces? Gorgeous boys you have there.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

another gorgeous picture! i love their faces


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Very handsome boys!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So so sweet. They were just made for each other.... AND for cookies!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a cute picture  They look so much alike (to me, I'm sure as their mama you have no problem telling them apart!)


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Love them! If I had those two I would never be able to leave for work! (it is hard enough now as it is!!!). Good boys!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Very sweet! Did they get the cookies????


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

OF COURSE they got their cookies!!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Adorable boys.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Quinn is sitting so still and being so good; he thinks there's a chance he won't get a cookie. Sawyer KNOWS he's getting a cookie so he stands, smiles and just waits. He KNOWS he has you wrapped around his paw!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Those 2 boys are just so darn good-looking and CUTE!!!


----------

